# Post up your springpoles!!!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't care if its free standing, or rigged up to a tree...

I want to get some ideas, I will be adding one of these to the yard SOON ENOUGH. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Here's one I made for Jaz.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I have seen those brackets that you attach, however my concern would be the dogs running towards the wall and the impact from them trying to get the springpole. 

DO you have any pictures of your dog(s) on it? 

Ideally I want to build a springpole set up in the middle of my yard, or at least nowhere close to a fence or wall. 

I do see that you have your set lower to the ground, and I applaud you because a dog gets a better workout when its able to move its hind legs around as well as his back and neck..


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Carriana has a great one, but I can't find the thread that it's posted. Still looking!!


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

No pictures as of yet. She does use it a little every day.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

belle will not play with the spring pole at all, but Rudi likes it alot. We put it up high so we can raise it when she's older... it's very sturdy and I wasn't involved in making it at all... I just showed the fiance what I wanted and this is what I got


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

This is Carriana's Springpole, I looked it up Jflowers lol









its beautimous


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i went to the dollar store and bought 2 72" bungie cords and 100ft of cotton rope (just in case i need to rebuild it.. lol) ... i used Daisy's treat Kong and some rope through the middle and attached it to the bungie cords i wrapped on a tree branch .. works good... makes her have to jump to grab it and it holds her front legs off the ground about 6 inches when she's tugging

i'll post some pics here in a bit.. gotta upload them from the cam


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome thanks Megan! 

Ima have to build mine like that because our trees aren't tall like that..... I'd have to hang from a willow LMAO


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> This is Carriana's Springpole, I looked it up Jflowers lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Megan!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Awesome thanks Megan!
> 
> Ima have to build mine like that because our trees aren't tall like that..... I'd have to hang from a willow LMAO


Me too! I have no trees. So that's perfect. Actually that's not the completed version either. They put some cord wrapping the bottom of each post about 3 feet or so up so the dogs woudn't get spinters! how brilliant is that!

Priced it already, concrete is 6 bucks (quikrete), the 4x4x8 (or 10) are about 10 bucks a piece and then the rope, eye bolt and spring are about 20 all together.

So 5 hours of work and 80 bucks roughly with screws and everything.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I really cant wait to construct one, but my dogs are still a little to young. I will be making a flirt pole very soon.

You know its kinda funny, I use to hate putting stuff togather, or was never really a 'do it myself' kinda guy. But now with my dogs, I can't wait to tackle all the projects I got lined up, most of them being dog related


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Me too! I have no trees. So that's perfect. Actually that's not the completed version either. They put some cord wrapping the bottom of each post about 3 feet or so up so the dogs woudn't get spinters! how brilliant is that!
> 
> Priced it already, concrete is 6 bucks (quikrete), the 4x4x8 (or 10) are about 10 bucks a piece and then the rope, eye bolt and spring are about 20 all together.
> 
> So 5 hours of work and 80 bucks roughly with screws and everything.


dang man! youre in LA not too far from OK come put in some work wit me! LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I really cant wait to construct one, but my dogs are still a little to young. I will be making a flirt pole very soon.
> 
> You know its kinda funny, I use to hate putting stuff togather, or was never really a 'do it myself' kinda guy. But now with my dogs, I can't wait to tackle all the projects I got lined up, most of them being dog related


Yeah im not much of a DIY guy but Im not opposed to it, Ive made a few flirtpoles and the weight pull track for the dogs... Now its the spring pole for them and the deck for us


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> dang man! youre in LA not too far from OK come put in some work wit me! LOL


HA! I was about to PM you that too! Atleast you have some help...I'm going to have to put this dang thing up myself! Plus redo my backyard fence all at the same time.



> deck for us[/qoute]
> 
> I'm going to do a picnic table with a grill and patio. Man I hate buying a house and having to do improvements!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> HA! I was about to PM you that too! Atleast you have some help...I'm going to have to put this dang thing up myself! Plus redo my backyard fence all at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

go bumble bee!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Sorry about the loud mm hmm lol.. My husband asked me something.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

JFlowersLA said:


> Carriana has a great one, but I can't find the thread that it's posted. Still looking!!





meganc66 said:


> This is Carriana's Springpole, I looked it up Jflowers lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...





JFlowersLA said:


> Me too! I have no trees. So that's perfect. Actually that's not the completed version either. They put some cord wrapping the bottom of each post about 3 feet or so up so the dogs woudn't get spinters! how brilliant is that!


Just caught this thread and I gotta say "aw shucks!" hehehe. My husband and I actually based the design off of an old member's; Syndey (aka Kristin). Is was less than $100 for all of the materials plus, when we eventually move out of the house we can convert it to a child's swing set instead of tearing it down.

Too bad with all the rain we've got right now it's not getting much use


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> JFlowersLA said:
> 
> 
> > HA! I was about to PM you that too! Atleast you have some help...I'm going to have to put this dang thing up myself! Plus redo my backyard fence all at the same time.
> ...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

how often do you all put ya dogs on the spring pole? I live in a town home..I have a patio but I think I'd be best to take my dog to my parents house since they have a house with a great size back yard


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Czar said:


> how often do you all put ya dogs on the spring pole? I live in a town home..I have a patio but I think I'd be best to take my dog to my parents house since they have a house with a great size back yard


Once a day. Make sure you get them off of it before they get bored of it every day though. You always want to leave them wanting a little bit more.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I do twice a day with Bee for an hour or so each time plus flirt pole. However she is not a dog that gets board. She will keep going for days on end. Faith I do once a day for like 30 min + Flirt pole.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Carriana said:


> Just caught this thread and I gotta say "aw shucks!" hehehe. My husband and I actually based the design off of an old member's; Syndey (aka Kristin). Is was less than $100 for all of the materials plus, when we eventually move out of the house we can convert it to a child's swing set instead of tearing it down.
> 
> Too bad with all the rain we've got right now it's not getting much use


hahaha well i might just use the design you guys knocked off! i must say its one of the best looking ones on this whole site... And that's great about the swing.. Very clever C!!!



JFlowersLA said:


> StaffyDaddy said:
> 
> 
> > Dang OZ I completely missed this:
> ...


----------



## Glenn Tillman (Dec 3, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> I don't care if its free standing, or rigged up to a tree...
> 
> I want to get some ideas, I will be adding one of these to the yard SOON ENOUGH.
> 
> Thanks!


yes sir you can make a spring pole many ways the fast and easy way is to find a good strong tree limb with a little give to it .throw a rope over the limb and tie it off on the other end tie a small bike intertube to with his fav toy tied to that and make it to where his/her back feet can just touch the ground.
mine is made out of a 4x4 a frame with a garage door spring hanging in the middle with a inch and ahalf rope tied to the spring


----------



## Raybeez (Mar 28, 2009)

its ghetto but it works .. i'll try to get a wider shot










































:woof:


----------



## Glenn Tillman (Dec 3, 2009)

as long as it works that all that matters


----------

